# first LUSH haul!



## krijsten (Jul 3, 2009)

So i've been reading up on lush products and really wanted to go there, so i went there! This is my first time trying lush things.. and i have a lot! ahh.











1. Some Trichomania shampoo!
2. Rock Star Soap
3. Massage Therapy bar
4. American Cream conditioner
5. Shimmy Shimmy therapy bar i think. Its prettyyy..
6. Big hair Affair kit thing! I have some curly wurly in there, Jungle solid conditioner, this shine shampoo (forget what its called) and yellow shampoo bars, which i also forget what its called.

BUT, i am super excited, GOING to shower right now!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 3, 2009)

Great haul! Do you like the Massage Therapy bar? I have been thinking about picking one up myself....


----------



## n_c (Jul 3, 2009)

Great stuff!!!


----------



## krijsten (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Great haul! Do you like the Massage Therapy bar? I have been thinking about picking one up myself...._

 
It made my skin so soft, one thing i didnt like was it was super strong for my nose. When i was first rubbing it around I almost couldnt stand it but its died down a bit and its pretty good.

I just washed my hair too, Trichomania smells super good. Ahhh


----------



## emmalay (Jul 3, 2009)

The smell of the massage bars I hate at first, but then they grew on me. I also didn't like Rockstar soap at first, but now I love it.


----------



## AprilBomb (Jul 3, 2009)

that  stuff is addictive! enjoy!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jul 4, 2009)

I love lush! Do you like the American cream conditioner? I haven't tried to but would like to


----------



## eskae (Jul 4, 2009)

you bought awesome products! i love HIWTK soap and porridge as well!


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 4, 2009)

If you like the massage bars but don't like the strong smell, you should definitely check out Nuts massage bar, i have it and it's a quite subtle caramel/vanilla/cocoa butter kind of smell.
Gorgeous, i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love keeping my lush stuff in with my clothes before i use them, makes my clothes smell lovely too


----------



## xSharon (Jul 5, 2009)

And, do you like them? i'm thinking of buying some products also because everyone is so crazy about them!


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

hey!
nice haul!!
glad to see that ur testing it all out hehehe
Which d u like best?
xxxx


----------



## crystrill (Dec 18, 2009)

im going to lush later todayyyy. and sephora. hehe. nice haul!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eskae* 

 
_you bought awesome products! i love HIWTK soap and porridge as well!_

 
OMG porridge messed up my shower so i threw it out. oatmeal things everywhere is no bueno! lol


----------

